# Barrel length for pistol....



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Is there any restrictions to the length of barrel on single shot pistols for hunting?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no hunting restriction, the restriction exists in state law defining what a rifle is or i.e., the difference between a rifle and handgun. Short-barreled rifle is illegal just the same as a sawed-off shotgun. So as long as the handgun is a legal handgun and not an illegal rifle, it can be used.

750.222(k) &#8220;Short-barreled rifle&#8221; means a rifle having 1 or more barrels less than 16 inches in length or a weapon made from a rifle, whether by alteration, modification, or otherwise, if the weapon as modified has an overall length of less than 26 inches.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/publications/firearms.pdf


----------

